# [URGENT]Need suggestions for buying a camera under 10,000



## cvjeevan (Apr 14, 2014)

Hi all,
Im planning to buy a camera around 10k
Here are my demands..

Budget - around 10,000
*Wide Aperture(focus on subject,blur background)
Need Manual Control Exposure[for me] and Auto modes[for family members]*
minimum 8x Optical Zoom
Physical Buttons..no  touch screen
Usage - Mainly Indoor[Family Functions aka Low Light] ,Occasional outdoor
Video - 1280 x 720 at 24fps (minimum)

P.S 1: megapixels,digital zoom,screen size,less weight,gps doesnt matter.
I can go with bulky but i need best in that class regarding to image quality

P.S 2 : If u cant find a match,you are welcome to suggest some cameras lil exceeding my budget.I will search for deals to get it down


Give some suggestions 
Thanx..


----------



## nac (Apr 14, 2014)

1. Compact cameras are the only kind would fit in this budget. 
2. In general,
a. Compact cameras give deep depth of field (meaning, blurring the background is not that simple).
b. Don't expect too much as far as low light performance is concern from compact camera.

SX160, SX170 will tick some of your criteria, but they are painfully slow.

I don't see any decent camera which would fit in your budget and ticks all the criteria. Either you have to relax some of your criteria or increase your budget.


----------



## cvjeevan (Apr 14, 2014)

nac said:


> 1. Compact cameras are the only kind would fit in this budget.
> 2. In general,
> a. Compact cameras give deep depth of field (meaning, blurring the background is not that simple).
> b. Don't expect too much as far as low light performance is concern from compact camera.
> ...




Hii nac,
I increased my budget *upto 15k*..suggest for that..


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 14, 2014)

when ever cheap pocketable low light terms comes I have only Nikon P310 comes into my mind


----------



## nac (Apr 14, 2014)

Even after increasing your budget to 15k, the first two points I said about the compact cameras not gonna change. Even with large sensor cameras like P330 or S110. Sure better IQ is noticeable, including low light performance. But can't expect that creamy bokeh (blurred background) which one can get with a DSLR/fast lens.

For about 15k you can get P330 - but you won't get much zoom.
For about 17k you can get S110 - again you won't get 8x zoom. But sure this is one helluva deal for this camera. 
Both these two cameras sport fast lens which helps you to get better bokeh than the typical small sensor compact cameras. 

Check whether you can find TZ30 in your budget, this is also a worthy camera. Lots of zoom, plenty of extra frills. It was once selling for about 14k. I think, if you are not too serious about photography, you will more likely to appreciate this camera than the other two I mentioned above.


----------



## cvjeevan (Apr 21, 2014)

And finally bought Canon Ixus 255 HS sacrificing manual controls
Bought from Infibeam @ Rs.*8,217 *by applying coupon *"*ICICIE05"(432 rupees saved)

Features Impressed:
WiFi
80-6400 ISO
Latest DIGIC 5 Processor
Quality images at Low Light 
Very Thin,Less Weight (Pocketable)
24mm focal length at 8.2k
Digest Mode

Cons
Small keys (ofcourse comfortable for me)
no manual controls


Let me play with it for a while..


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 21, 2014)

congrats


----------



## nac (Apr 21, 2014)

Features Impressed:
80-6400 ISO 
24mm focal length at 8.2k 
Digest Mode  what's that?

Cons
Small keys (ofcourse comfortable for me) - then, it shouldn't be here 
no manual controls - CHDK is available, try if you are OK to try some open source firmware (kinda)

Congrats and happy clicking. And share some photographs after you are done playing


----------



## cvjeevan (Apr 22, 2014)

Movie digest mode creates  a movie while u take snaps  [not slideshow kinda]

leeminencegrise.wordpress.com/2011/03/10/canons-new-feature-movie-digest/


----------

